# all most there !!i have a few questions



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi can anyone give me the answers to a few questions i have?we have had our request for passports letter the other day(applied june 07)what i would like to know is when the visa is put in our passports can we apply for jobs?And how long can we stay in the uk before we have to go?i read something about 750 day out of 5 years but dont understand how it works!i have a couple of houses i need to sell before we can leave .and i am hope the exchange rate picks up a bit!cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi can anyone give me the answers to a few questions i have?we have had our request for passports letter the other day(applied june 07)what i would like to know is when the visa is put in our passports can we apply for jobs?And how long can we stay in the uk before we have to go?i read something about 750 day out of 5 years but dont understand how it works!i have a couple of houses i need to sell before we can leave .and i am hope the exchange rate picks up a bit!cheers


I'm assuming you have PR visas.
1) Yes as soon as the visa is issued you can apply for jobs.
2) You must "land" in Canada within one year of your medicals. You may then return to the UK to clear up your affairs there.
3) The rule is you must live in Canada 2 years out of every 5 after landing. This is cumulative and not consecutive. In other words you could enter and exit Canada many times in a five year period and the amount of time you spend here is added up and must equal the equivalent of 2 years.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. When did you have your medicals and when was your passport requested please? Our timeline is simular to yours so I am just curious.

Many thanks!


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. When did you have your medicals and when was your passport requested please? Our timeline is simular to yours so I am just curious.
> 
> Many thanks!


 we had medicals at easter but i only sent them the $980 ROPR at the start of june and received the passport request last friday.i now have 45 day to return them.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> we had medicals at easter but i only sent them the $980 ROPR at the start of june and received the passport request last friday.i now have 45 day to return them.


It always makes me laugh that they put dealdines on everything i.e. you have 90 days to do your medicals, 45 days to send passports etc. I wonder if i put a deadline on my letter whether they would stick to it......


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> It always makes me laugh that they put dealdines on everything i.e. you have 90 days to do your medicals, 45 days to send passports etc. I wonder if i put a deadline on my letter whether they would stick to it......


That made us both laugh! It's true and we keep waiting for the letter to say "Congratulations after a 4 year process you made it!!!" I don't think we have ever had so many photos taken! Not sure what they do with them all as we are required to send more with our passports. Where are you going to settle? Do you have jobs? Our main concern now is obtaining jobs and selling the house. Also the worry of giving up everything we have here- quite a gamble really, but I suppose if we don't give it a go we will never know.:juggle:


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> That made us both laugh! It's true and we keep waiting for the letter to say "Congratulations after a 4 year process you made it!!!" I don't think we have ever had so many photos taken! Not sure what they do with them all as we are required to send more with our passports. Where are you going to settle? Do you have jobs? Our main concern now is obtaining jobs and selling the house. Also the worry of giving up everything we have here- quite a gamble really, but I suppose if we don't give it a go we will never know.:juggle:


I am very pleased for you and I hope we will hear soon too. We had our medicals on 2 June and sent the PR fee and updated proof of funds around 10 June. We were 100% set on moving to Kingson, Ontario but we are now thinking of Peterborough, Ontario. As things are getting nearer we don't seem to be seeing many jobs for my husband around Kingston. We have nothing lined up but i'm sure he'll find something. What about you? Where are you going and what are your work arrangements?

We sold our house last year and just about everything we own and moved in with family. We did hope to be gone by now. I know it was a huge risk but the housing market isn't brilliant and we didn't want to be stuck with a house to sell once the visas arrive. We are coping but I worry about our poor children going through all of this.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> I am very pleased for you and I hope we will hear soon too. We had our medicals on 2 June and sent the PR fee and updated proof of funds around 10 June. We were 100% set on moving to Kingson, Ontario but we are now thinking of Peterborough, Ontario. As things are getting nearer we don't seem to be seeing many jobs for my husband around Kingston. We have nothing lined up but i'm sure he'll find something. What about you? Where are you going and what are your work arrangements?
> 
> We sold our house last year and just about everything we own and moved in with family. We did hope to be gone by now. I know it was a huge risk but the housing market isn't brilliant and we didn't want to be stuck with a house to sell once the visas arrive. We are coping but I worry about our poor children going through all of this.


We also looked at Peterborough and really liked it as we found house prices very reasonable. We viewed some new homes on our last trip and liked the area. We are not sure where we will live as we like Cambridge, Guelph and surrounding areas. We also liked Whitby but to be honest it all depends on jobs!


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> We also looked at Peterborough and really liked it as we found house prices very reasonable. We viewed some new homes on our last trip and liked the area. We are not sure where we will live as we like Cambridge, Guelph and surrounding areas. We also liked Whitby but to be honest it all depends on jobs!


Can I ask what job you do? 

I keep thinking that this may be our last move for a number of years so we need to get it right. I moved to England from South Africa and came to Peterborough (UK) as i had family here. I wish I had put more thought into the area then.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> Can I ask what job you do?
> 
> I keep thinking that this may be our last move for a number of years so we need to get it right. I moved to England from South Africa and came to Peterborough (UK) as i had family here. I wish I had put more thought into the area then.


 my wife is a teacher, early years i have been a househusband for the last 9 years but i have a security and driving background.what about you?have you been to visit canada?what i found on our recon trip was all the towns are basically the same.we went to guelph peterbrough kitchener/waterloo furgus oakvill ajax whitby pickering and many more smaller places but what i found was in all the sub/div (new estates)look the same same style of homes and then on the edge a small shopping area with tim hortons, dairy queen,staples supermarket,and a fast food gaff.you could of blindfolded me and drove me from one area to the other and i would think i was in the same place but from a different angle.so it comes down to where we can find work!because i dont think it matters where we live .


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dead jealous of the pair of you! 

Wishing you both the best luck with your moves! Put us in your prayers as it will be 8 months on Monday since we submitted the paper and still no medical request!!!

Westie


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Dead jealous of the pair of you!
> 
> Wishing you both the best luck with your moves! Put us in your prayers as it will be 8 months on Monday since we submitted the paper and still no medical request!!!
> 
> Westie


dont worry you will here.i take it your on the new system?we waited 25 months then received our 90 day letter requesting all our doc,sso far its taken 3years and 2months .good luck:clap2:


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> dont worry you will here.i take it your on the new system?we waited 25 months then received our 90 day letter requesting all our doc,sso far its taken 3years and 2months .good luck:clap2:


Lol Bless you... It's now exactly 3 years for us.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> Can I ask what job you do?
> 
> I keep thinking that this may be our last move for a number of years so we need to get it right. I moved to England from South Africa and came to Peterborough (UK) as i had family here. I wish I had put more thought into the area then.


hi visa,s arrived today we have to land before 14th of april have you any news yet?


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi visa,s arrived today we have to land before 14th of april have you any news yet?



Not a sausage... the only good thing is we have family over so have fresh stash of Tim Horton's coffee, timbits, Swiss Chalet gravy mix and twizlers!!!

I am not planning on going anywhere now till next year! It's getting to the season where houses don't sell!

Really really happy for you though

Take care

Westie


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Not a sausage... the only good thing is we have family over so have fresh stash of Tim Horton's coffee, timbits, Swiss Chalet gravy mix and twizlers!!!
> 
> I am not planning on going anywhere now till next year! It's getting to the season where houses don't sell!
> 
> ...


i love swiss chalet but the wife hates it!thats funny i had my friend mum bring me back a tin of coffee from timmys!whats twizlers?the best is the colslaw from KFC its a green colour it a reason to emmigrate.my house as been on the market for 2 months and as of yet NO interest.we are in no rushnot yet anyway.


----------

